# Summer in a Jar



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is my year to make my jams and preserves. I had completely run out of most of what I made over the last couple of years.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Now they look delicious. I've always wanted to make preserves but I sort of suck at that kind of thing, as I was never really taught. What's the orangey coloured one?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Peach Brandy preserves.   The bigger jar is strawberry and the dark purple is blueberry /lemon.. I will be doing grape soon. My grapes are almost ripe.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just taught myself to make them without pectin or preservatives. They are 2:1 fruit to sugar.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My mouth is watering just looking at those... You are so lucky. Makes me wish we had some berry bushes or fruit trees....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We both love home made strawberry preserves. I missed the chance to do any this year. 

Looks yummy, Patsy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My mouth is watering. I think it's great that you know how to do that. I even tried to grow raspberries here in Florida and they wouldn't grow.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think strawberry is my favorite, too, Robin. Karen, I bet you could grow about any kind of grapes, strawberries and blk berries. I don't like raspberries. Aldis had blue berries on sale this week .69 cents a piht. Black berries are everywhere along the highways and pastures here.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I pick blueberries every day, it's what I do while the chickens are out and about! I wish I could make jam with some of them but until I get a few more bushes, we freeze what we harvest and then make blueberry pancakes and muffins in the winter. It's heavenly!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm so jealous!Plan on canning tomatoes but can't find any canning supplies except jars and lids.I need wax cuz I need to make some fuel tabs and can't find it in any of the stores.Going to look it up on the internet.Keep up the delicious work...


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I make red wine jelly from time to time but nothing on your level. Too cool.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

nannypattyrn said:


> Peach Brandy preserves.   The bigger jar is strawberry and the dark purple is blueberry /lemon.. I will be doing grape soon. My grapes are almost ripe.


Blueberry Lemon.... Now that is something I can get behind! Strawberries are still in full season here, my daughter and I were going to go to the you-pick tomorrow but they closed it for the weekend to give the berries a chance to ripen, oh well next week we will go and pick a few gallons. I have a HUGE rhubarb crop this year so I really want to get some pies made and froze.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't remember ever tasting rubarb. I vaguely remember my mom making a pie with it, but I doubt I ever tasted it. I like a good challenge, so I may need to check it out.
Austin, red wine jelly? Humm , I bet that's good! !


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I need to send you my no pectin recipe. It turned out way better than I thought it would!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just post it here. I've never tried it with no pectin. At least I don't remember doing it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No pectin strawberry preserves 

16 cup washed, hulled and sliced strawberries
4 tart apples, shredded or chopped finely. (I used Granny Smith)
6 cups sugar
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice, strained. 
( this recipe can be halved)
In a very large pot,place strawberries and apples. Bring to boil and mash with a potato masher. Add sugar and cook slowly until sugar is dissolved. At this point you can put 1Tbs of butter which will cut down on the foaming. Stir frequently and watch carefully to prevent scorching and boiling over. Cook 45 to 50 min and add lemon juice, cook 5 more min. Jar with sterilized jars and water bath 10 min. Let cool24 hours. It may take up to 2 weeks for a good set.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't wait for strawberry season to roll around again. I have got to try this.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's WAY good!! It tastes more like fresh fruit than a mouth full of strawberry flavored sugar.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Those look soooo yummy! I think we got 5 strawberries this year :-( That would make a really small batch of jam!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, about 2 bites!  I bought mine. WM had them on sale a couple of weeks ago. I'm going to have to make more though. They are sooo good!!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I think I'll buy some....you all have me in a jam making mood. Sometimes the fruit stand near us has discounted berries. They are a day past their prime and actually much tastier to make jam or slice and freeze.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You got that right, Heidi! Try the recipe I posted above. It's beyond good!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Wonder if I could add some rhubarb to it? That would probably throw it off and it wouldn't set up correctly. In DO have a tiny bit of rhubarb growing. Such a small amount I can't do too much with it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, I think that it would be fine. I bet rubarb has a lot of natural pectin in it. I use ground cranberries in my grape jam and sometimes in my strawberry jam. Just chop it up and toss it in. Not using store bought pectin like Sur Jel or Certo will always be a softer set. So just keep that in mind. Use a candy thermeter and try to get your jam to around 200 to 225. That will help "guesstimate ". I use a chilled saucer and when the jam starts looking "glassy" , I put a tablespoon on it and let it cool
If you can drag your finger through it and the trail stays ,it's ready.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I really like a softer set anyways. Sometimes store purchased jam is so set up that it tears fragile bread. It also seems to last longer because it can be spread more thin.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Let me know how it turns out. I've never cooked rubarb. My mom made a pie once when I was very young ,but I don't remember the taste.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Picked just under 50lbs of strawberries today with the kids because I couldn't stop thinking of this thread. Now I can make a dozen strawberry-rhubarb pies and be up to my ears in jams! Gonna try a batch of your recipe, the apples seem quite intriguing. Bet it's delicious.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Enjoy!!! I'm a little intrigued by the rubarb. I think I may have to try that soon.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

You guys are killing me  I won't be able to get to the jam this weekend we have a new baby coming this weekend...my store purchased jam is tasting horrible the past 2 days because I'm thinking of homemade.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Heidi, find an Amish store and get some. That will do until you get the time to make your own.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm not sure we have an Amish market! I'll have to look into that.

I know we have some large produce stands that sell locally made preserves. Or I can go to the farmers market.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have picante salsa and watermelon pickles started now. I'll get them finished tomorrow.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yellow picante salsa, red picante salsa, watermelon rind pickles almost ready to can..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Next to get into jars! That and more strawberry jam!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Almost 5 gallons of grapes to prepare for jam!


----------

